# Windows Vista - Sleep v. Hibernate



## jaybird0827 (Apr 1, 2009)

If you take either of these options as opposed to (Shut Down) when not using the computer, does the option take the computer offline, as far as the Internet is concerned? If not, does either option leave the computer exposed to hackers that might attempt access? If there is exposure either way, is there a difference in the level of exposure?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 2, 2009)

{bump}


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Apr 2, 2009)

In both cases, all processes on your computer end until you resume the computer. You will not remain connected to the internet in either a Sleep or Hibernate.


----------



## acsmith (Apr 2, 2009)

Jay,

The main difference between the two is that hibernate stores the current "state" of your machine. Programs open etc. However it saves all of that information to your hard drive for the duration of the time that it's hibernating. I would not recommend it. I've seen it cause a varying degree of problems. 

Between the two, I would recommend you have it go to sleep and disable hibernation completely.

The sleep mode in Windows XP powers off most of your devices(video card, network card, etc) Sleep has the ability to be removed on network activity but the risk of it is so small that I almost didnt mention it.) 

Don't worry as much about intrusion when the computer isnt being used. Your at greater risk during the time you're on the Puritan Board!


----------



## DonP (Apr 2, 2009)

acsmith said:


> Jay,
> The sleep mode in Windows XP powers off most of your devices(video card, network card, etc) Sleep has the ability to be removed on network activity but the risk of it is so small that I almost didnt mention it.)
> :



I was under the impression that in sleep though you may have a hard drive shut down, it can be awakened as you said by internet access, say a hacker, just as a wiggle of the mouse can do it. 

In fact in using a host remote program to access your computer from another location it can be accessed. 

Am I not correct?


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Apr 2, 2009)

Vista awakens from Sleep mode just by wiggling the mouse? That's not how it is in Windows XP or in Linux. 

----- EDIT -----

Yup, just Google'd it and Vista does indeed awaken from Sleep with mouse or keyboard input. Looks like Vista took XP's "Standby" and "Hibernate" and kinda combined them both, resulting in the new Sleep mode. I think Vista's Sleep turns off everything except the CPU and RAM, meaning network cards and modems should be shut off too.


----------



## acsmith (Apr 2, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> acsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Jay,
> ...




The requirement for the "wake on LAN" option is called Power over Ethernet where a small amount of power is also transmitted through your Ethernet cord from your router or switch. MOST home routers do not have this.

You would have to have this configured as well. It isnt the default on most motherboards.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 3, 2009)

acsmith said:


> ...
> Don't worry as much about intrusion when the computer isnt being used. Your at greater risk during the time you're on the Puritan Board!


----------

